# Ludington Meet n Greet west side anglers



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

The west side Meet n Greet will be held at Michael's Bar n Grille in Ludington on Feb 2nd 8:00pm. Michael's is located at 129W Ludington Ave, (which is also US10) in downtown Ludington. If anyone has any questions or suggestions please let me know.

Current Guest List

Carpmaster
Happyhooker2
Fishin Magician
lkmifisherman
malidewd
books
whit 1 ?
bumpbottom
bk7799
Fishing Phenom
Ship of Fools
Nutter


If anyone else would like to attend please let me know here and I will add you to the list.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

I am thinking we should fish on this day anybody in. PM Lake has many big pike and perch


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Shawn, Check your PM's


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Is there still interest here


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

What are you asking Shawn???


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone wants to fish before the m n g


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I wish!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like 11 or 12 people total???

Hopefully the weather is as predicted!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I could probably mingle over to ludville saturday. You still going to fish saturday Shawn? Name the time and place buddy!


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't know if I will make it guys. Haning a baby some time today. I might be pretty busy the next week or so.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

malidewd said:


> Don't know if I will make it guys. Haning a baby some time today. I might be pretty busy the next week or so.


Wow, that's not an excuse!!:lol:

Congrats!!!


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

Guess I should use spell check more often. Anyway, here she is.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm having dinner with Becky Humphries earlier in the evening, but if not too late I may stop by on way home.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

AWESOME malidewd!!!! CONGRATS!!! If you can't make it we should get together and fish whenever the new baby gives you a chance!!!

HR - Would like to meet ya hope ya can make it!!


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

way to go malid, hope to see ya there H R 

I am gonna hit pm lake round noonish entering the new access on the south west corner of the lake.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Remember guys my first priority is dinner with Humphries at Baldwin and I don't know how late that will last. Then I have to drive to Ludington which is right on my way home to Montague. The downside is I will be late, but the plus side is I will be able to answer some of your questions with most update info I have from Humphries.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I think a good time was had by all it was nice meeting some new faces, bumpbottom and gomer! Nice to BS again with Shawn and tinkie!

Fun night!

Missed seeing you Hamilton and many others!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DO TELL Tom!!!
How'd things go with 'Becca???


How did it go Shawn??
Got perch????


Stein's gig was a blast!!!


Robert


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I tried to make to Ludington earlier, but did not get there untill 11:00Pm. All the party animals had left. Had a great evening with a chance to relax with few drinks and venison dinner over at the Orvis PM River Lodge. It's much easier to talk and discuss DNR matters off record with few hunt/fish stories mixed in. Yes the DNR is aware of the bs here at the site, but they understand the biggest political windbags on this site are just windbags that don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

We must have just missed you by seconds then Hamilton....


----------

